

Innovative Courier Service - Fanatec

I've come up with a solution to city couriering and wanted to get some feedback before launch.<p>It is a location based courier service for anyone to use. It will allow people and businesses to transport items in a cheap and quick way. Users will post their delivery request on our app and specify how much they will pay for the delivery. Depending on where the delivery is coming and going to, users who are in walking distance of the pick-up point will be able to see the request on our app. If the delivery is en-route to where ever they are going initially they can choose to accept it. This will save people and small businesses time and effort and give other people an opportunity to earn a bit. Examples of this service would be when you need your lunch delivered to your office or home because you are too busy or if you want your shoes to be purchased and delivered to your home.<p>What do you think of this concept?<p>Replies appreciated.Never too late for changes.
======
yannis
Change 'people' to Companies and 'lunch' to goods and you are onto something.
My delivery van is going to Town X and is half-empty and you are only a block
away needing to deliver something to Town X.

------
ColinWright
Trust is a problem. I'm going to hand over my package to someone I don't know,
and give them money? What motivation do they then have to actually deliver it?

I love the idea of crowd-sourcing things like this. If we could trust everyone
then the savings and efficiencies would be phenomenal. Unfortunately you can't
trust everybody, and given a network that relies on trust, someone will
exploit it to personal gain and other people's loss.

If you can crack that problem then you've _really_ got something.

